# Wago 750-881 <-> Kinco HMI Kommunikationseinstellungen



## wollerosekaufen (26 Februar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich möchte meine Wago SPS mit meinem Kinco HMI durch Modbus kommunizieren lassen.
Dafür verwende ich in CoDeSys den Baustein "Ethernet Modbus Master TCP".
Für die Programmierung des HMI verwende ich Kinco HMIware.

Zahlreiche Versuche einfach nur die Lampe am HMI leuchten zu lassen sind fehlgeschlagen.
Die Adresse der Lampe habe ich mit LB 0 festgelegt.

Weiß jemand, welche Einstellungen/Werte ich an dem ModbusMasterTCP-Baustein eintragen muss?

Bitte um Hilfe!

Schöne Grüße

Harald


----------



## Nost (26 Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Mach den HMI am besten zum Master dann musst du auf der Wago seite fast nichts machen, 
auser das du die zu übertragenden Variabeln in Statische addresse kopierst (z.b. MW100).
Diese Statistischen Addressen werden im Hintergrund kontinuierlich in vor definierte Register 
geschoben. Hierzu gibt es von Wago eine Anleitung.


----------



## spstiger (1 Mai 2014)

Ich kenne mich mit Wago und Codesys leider nicht aus. Hier eine Dokumentation der Modbus-Kommunikation als Master in Wago
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb_china/public/app_note/a3000/a300003d.pdf

In Kinco HMIware müsstest du das HMI in den Netzwerkeinstellungen als "Modbus TCP Slave" konfigurieren und IP und Station Number angeben. Die Station-Number ist für das Modbus-Protokoll wichtig.

Anhang anzeigen 24077


Mit dem Wago-Baustein kannst du dann über die IP, Station-Adresse (wahrscheinlich die Unit ID des Bausteins) und Funktionscode 5 (Write Coil) auf Write-Address 0x0000 des HMI zugreifen, das wäre LB0. Du kannst im Baustein setzen, ob du das Bit (Coil) ON oder OFF schalten willst. Das müsste auch funktionieren.

Anhang anzeigen 24078


Ich gebe Nost aber Recht, die Kommunikation mit dem HMI als Master ist einfacher.

Steffen


----------



## Biffi (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich hab zu dem Thema ein ähnliches Anliegen und zwar möchte ich mehrere wago 750-880 und 750-8203 jeweils mit einem kinco Display ins Firmen Netzwerk einbinden.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur je die wago direkt mit dem Display verbunden: 
Wago Merker Bit  MX1.00 = Kinco Adresse 12290.00 
In meinem Fall war das Display als Master konfiguriert.
Jetzt soll im Firmen Netzwerk je eine Wago mit einem Display kommunizieren. Kann ich jetzt genauso Verfahren wie vorher und nur in der Display Konfiguration die wago mit Ip zuordnen oder muss ich jetzt in der wago (codesys 2.3) mit netzwerkvariablen bzw . Netzwerk Bibliotheken arbeiten?

Schöne Grüße Chris


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Dezember 2017)

Biffi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich hab zu dem Thema ein ähnliches Anliegen und zwar möchte ich mehrere wago 750-880 und 750-8203 jeweils mit einem kinco Display ins Firmen Netzwerk einbinden.
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur je die wago direkt mit dem Display verbunden:
> Wago Merker Bit  MX1.00 = Kinco Adresse 12290.00
> ...


Hi Biffi,

Da dein Display als master fungiert, muss du auf der Wago lediglich die Variablen adressieren. Je nach WAGO System und Zugriffsart (lesen, schreiben) musst du entsprechende Bereiche wählen. Beim 880 z.B. ist der erste Platz für beide Zugriffe MW0 mit der Adresse 12288. Für ein- oder Ausgabe Variablen über den Bus gibt es gesonderte Speicherplätze.
Der 8203 hat sicher schon andere Bereiche (neues System, mehr Speicher). Die genauen Bereiche findest du in der jeweiligen Abkürzung für den Controller.

Auf der Cinko Seite kenn ich mich nicht aus.


Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Biffi (19 Dezember 2017)

Also ist es möglich folgendermaßen zu kommunizieren:
Wago1 MW0 = Kinco1 12289
Wago2 MW0 = Kinco2 12289
Oder gibt dies Probleme mit dem Variablenaustausch, da ich bei der wago ja nicht vorgeben kann z.B. wago1 sende MW0 an Kinco1.
In der Software von kinco habe ich eine Netzwerkansicht, in welcher ich die wago dem Display zuweisen kann.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Dezember 2017)

Biffi schrieb:


> Also ist es möglich folgendermaßen zu kommunizieren:
> Wago1 MW0 = Kinco1 12289
> Wago2 MW0 = Kinco2 12289
> Oder gibt dies Probleme mit dem Variablenaustausch, da ich bei der wago ja nicht vorgeben kann z.B. wago1 sende MW0 an Kinco1.
> ...


Hi,

Wenn Kinco der Master ist, liest hier nur das Kinco. Die eindeutige Zuordnung wird bei Modbus TCP über IP Adresse und Modbus Adresse erledigt. 
Identische IP Adressen solltest du im gleichen Netzwerk vermeiden und dann passt alles.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Biffi (19 Dezember 2017)

Hallo Mavorkit,

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Werde ich so mal ausprobieren 

Ģruß chris


----------



## Mavorkit (19 Dezember 2017)

Biffi schrieb:


> Hallo Mavorkit,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> Werde ich so mal ausprobieren
> ...


Bitte schönen Abend noch.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G389F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spstiger (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Chris,

du kannst an ein Kinco HMI theoretisch auch mehrere Wago hängen. Einfach den Modbus-Teilnehmer mehrfach in die grafische Umgebung ziehen und die Netzwerkeinstellung für den Teilnehmer konfigurieren. Du musst nur die IP und Modbus-Stationsnummer der jeweiligen SPS konfigurieren. In den Anzeigeelementen (z.B. Bit State Switch) musst du dann nur oben die PLC-No. ändern, dann verweist das Element auf die andere SPS.

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Biffi (14 Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe im Moment folgendes Problem evt. kann mir ja einer weiterhelfen:
Habe bisher den PFC 200 8203 mit codesys 2.3 und ein Kinco MT4434TE verwendet klappt alles problemlos und einwandfrei.
So jetzt bin ich von Codesys 2.3 auf Ecockpit umgestiegen und jetzt bekomme ich keien Kommunikation mehr realisiert.
Muss man im WBM oder in Eckockpit an irgendeiner Stelle noch zusätzlich was einstellen oder ein häckchen setzen ?

Grüße 
Biffi


----------



## Tobsucht (14 Juni 2019)

Hallo Biffi,

ja, du musst in e!Cockpit einen Modbus Master anlegen der mit dem Slave kommuniziert.

Grüße


----------



## Biffi (14 Juni 2019)

Hallo Tobsucht,

das Kinco Panel definiere ich in der Kinco Software als Master und die Wago als Slave, so konnte ich in der Wago durch Bennenung der Variablen in der Globalen Variablenliste als z.B MW1 ganz einfach die daten abrufen.
Wie genau meinst du das mit dem Anlegen? So wie auf dem nachfolgenden Bild? 


Und ansonsten ist nichts neues zu Parametrieren ? 
Sodass ich wie vorher einfach die MW oder MX Variablen der Wago abfragen bzw. beschreiben kann?


----------



## Biffi (17 Juni 2019)

Hab es heute mal so wie auf dem Bild ausprobiert, dabei kam raus, 
dass anscheind irgend eine Kommunikation stattfindet, da auf dem Kinco HMI nicht mehr die Fehlermeldung "PLC No Responce" kommt.
Aber die Werte bekomm ich dennoch nicht angezeigt.
So wie ich in dem Handbuch gelesen habe sind die Merkerbereiche ja wie vorher auch Wago MW0 = 12288 Kinco
Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Thruser (17 Juni 2019)

Hallo,





Biffi schrieb:


> So wie ich in dem Handbuch gelesen habe sind die Merkerbereiche ja wie vorher auch Wago MW0 = 12288 Kinco



hast Du auch gesehene, daß es zwei unterschiedliche Kapitel gibt, eines für 2.3 (Kapitel 10) und eines für e!cockpit (Kapitel 11)?

Du mußt neue Variablen bzw. Datenpunkte anlegen.


Dadurch ändern sich die Adressen für die Kinco.

Auch gibt es nur noch 'Ein-/Ausgänge' keine Merker mehr, also Speicherbereiche die Du von beiden Seiten (PLC/Modbus Master) beschreiben kannst.

Gruß


----------



## Biffi (17 Juni 2019)

Hallo Thruser,

vielen Dank das war die Lösung!


----------



## Biffi (18 Juni 2019)

War leider doch nur zum teil die Lösung.
Folgendes Problem besteht noch:
Habe jetzt Datenpunkte angelegt und kann diese auch in der Wago beschreiben und diese Zahlen kommen auf dem Kinco an soweit so gut.
Aber anscheind mache ich etwas mit der Variablendeklaration beim beschreiben einzelner Bit falsch.
Habe jetzt 4 Variablen wie auf dem Bild belegt:


Deklaration im Kinco:


Der unterschied von Wago Adresse 12288 und in Kinco 12289 mit sozusagen +1 muss anscheind so gemacht werden, da dann die restlichen Daten auch ankommen wo sie sollen.
Und die 
Dabei habe ich folgende Probleme:
 1. Wenn ich in ecockpit die 1 der 4 variablen auf TRUE setzt werden im Kinco alle 4 Variablen auf True gesetzt obwohl unterschiedliche Speicherbereiche angegenen und in ecockpit bleiben die anderen 3 aber auf False
2. Ich kann nur in ecockpit die Daten beschreiben und sie erscheinen auf dem Kinco aber wenn ich im Kinco ein Variable (bit oder word) zur wago schreiben will funktioniert dies nicht.


----------



## Mavorkit (18 Juni 2019)

Hi Biffy,

Da du deine Variablen als Ausgang deklariert hast, wird jeglicher Schreibzugriff von außen abgelehnt.

Das mit dem +1 erscheint mir etwas komisch aber ich kenne das Panel nicht.

Ich bilde mir auch ein gehört zu haben, dass die Speicherbereiche im Vergleich zum CoDeSys 2.3 verschoben sind, da die Bereiche noch erweitert wurden. Dann wäre also MW0 nicht mehr 12288. Aber wie gesagt, keine sichere Aussage. Eventuell Mal die Anleitung des PFC200 auf die Adressbereiche durchsuchen. Kann ich leider nicht wirklich gut, da ich unterwegs bin.

Was ich aber definitiv weiß, das bei den PFC Modellen der Zugriff auf die IO Ebene nicht mehr möglich ist wie bei z.B. Dem 750-881 oder so.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thruser (18 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

die Verwendung der Modbusadressen hat sich bei e!cockpit gegenüber Codesys 2.3 grundlegend  geändert. Vergleiche mal die beiden Kapitel 10 und 11 im Handbuch. Unter anderem auch die Bilder unter 10.4.1, 10.4.2 und 11.1

Unter Codesys 2.3 wurde wahrscheinlich am meisten mit den Merkern gearbeitet. Die konnten sowohl vom Modbusmaster als auch von der Steuerung beschrieben werden.

Dies geht unter e!cockpit nicht mehr, dort gibt es nur noch Ein- und Ausgänge. Eingänge (Steuerungsseitig) können von der Steuerung nur gelesen, vom Modbus aber gelesen und beschrieben werden. Ausgänge können von der Steuerung gelesen und beschrieben, vom Modbus aber nur gelesen werden.

Zu den Bitzugriffen kann ich nichts sagen, auch weil ich Dein HMI und wie es mit der Modbuskommunikation umgeht auskenne. Da wirst Du probieren müssen.

GruÃŸ


----------



## Biffi (18 Juni 2019)

Ja hab meine Fehler gefunden! Hab den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen 
Ja hatte in der Variablendeklaration alles auf Ausgang stehen, nachdem ich diese auf eingänge gestellt habe haben sich natürlich die Speicherbereiche verschoben und mussten auch im HMI angepasst werden.
Zudem hatte ich in der Globalen Variablenliste alle Variablen mit MW / MX, da ich es so von Codesys 2.3 so gewohnt war, dass muss man jetzt anscheind als "normale" Variable deklarieren.
Danach funktionierte alles.
Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps.


----------

